# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 44



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home lovelies, Murtle I thought your comment on the photo about sharing was lovely, shame you are a tad too far as plenty to go around and nappies to x hope you are ok, be good to have an update when you are feeling up to it  x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just an update for you all !!!

Moomin's dh Richard just called,it took a bit longer than they expected and they got 12 !!!           

She is having some tea and biccie's now !!!!!

Well done Moomin and Richard

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Linds,

I was so   when I read your post,really hope your ok,thinking of you loads   

Kelly x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

katherine & Richard

so pleased for you both!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Julie,

I'm not bad chick,just waiting for af to stop messing me around,this is the most bizzare af I have ever had  I have got to call the clinic back in a bit to speak to a nurse to see what they want me to do  How are you today Any joy with jobs yet??

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! Just spent 20 mins typing a message to you all, when my internet connection inexplicably disconnected! Am totally            . Will have to be swift 'cos it''ll probably do it again...
Katherine – fab news! Well done you!  
Julie – love you and have pm'd you...
Erica – love you too, haven't pm'd you but will do soon; thrilled sis is going to be OK and that job it stable. Not so thrilled about all the trouble with your colposcopy. Have been thinking about you tons.
Linds - my heart goes out to you and your mum. Sending you both lots of love and luck.
Shazia – hang on in there and don't panic, but DO contact your clinic. Are you at risk of OHSS? If so, diarrhoea can be a symptom. Best to let the docs know.
Kelly, Candy, KJ, gorgeous Holly and all my other chums who I would love to mention but can't 'cos I'm worried my internet thingy will crash again, hello and happy MOnday!
Yours with lots of love, but in a hurry and feeling v.v annoyed,
Claire xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi
      
So sorry to read your post hunny. Take care & get lots of cuddles from DH.
Thinking of you.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Linds
Very sorry to hear about your mom    hoping all goes well today & that she makes a speedy recovery     
I've just been through a similar experience with my sister so if you want to "chat" please contact me but I don't want to intrude   I'm just want you to know I'm here if & when you want.

Great news on the tx front for you, please take care of yourself, it's a hard testing time but we're all here right behind you.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin - Fantastic news, well done you     12 eggs is brilliant. Hope you're resting & everything crossed for good results tomorrow    
Shazia - What have I ever done to you   Jillys stupid friend you called me  & there was me sticking up for Liverpool fans, NEVER again!! Hope the remainder of the   flies by.
Jo -    for your scan today, looking forward to news of ec.
Julie -   Sounds like you've got a good plan on the job front mate. Hoping you get some confirmation soon so that you can move on.
Holly - Great news on the car & house front   now if you'd only try harder to find a job so you MIL said   DF & his boys are on their way   
Struthie - I think time off is a personal choice. I wasn't advised by my hospital to do anything. Ec was on the Weds, et on the Fri & I went back to work on the following Monday having rested over the weekend. I would have taken a little longer but with it being Xmas I couldn't get the time off. A week sounds just about right to me   
Starr - Hope the d/r is going ok   
Kelly - Hope that AF stops messing you around, what a pain in the  Any news from your clinic?
Lilly/Molly -      hope you're both ok.
Catwoman -      that happened to me too. ******* frustrating & annoying isn't it & only ever happens on big posts, never one liners   You didn't say how YOU were? Hope you're well &   Any news on when you might get your results? 
Jilly - Pressie from Larry? Aaaahhhhhh is it woolly?   If you're behind it it's got to be   but   Hope you had a good weekend, will pm you tomorrow.

 Petal, Kj, Sarah, Murtle & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Forgot to mention that I went to see my GP this morning   
It's 5 weeks today since my biopsy & not a word    I know my results are back because my gynae went through them with me on the 26th Jan. I have also rang Colposcopy 3 times now & they are very unhelpful & just say I've got to wait   

Well I explained it all to my GP this morning & she wasn't impressed at all. I don't normally see this GP but she was fab   She is writing to Colposcopy chasing them today/tomorrow & totally understood how time was of the essence because of my fertility tx. She talked through my IUI's & IVF & said how hard it was, how people didn't understand etc she really was fantastic. She is also writing the letter that DF needs for the army to get his extension granted   She asked how much detail to include & said it would be ready for me to collect on Weds............................now that's what I call service.

DF will be chuffed as he can now confirm everything with Germany & get his extension confirmed in writing. They just need confirmation of our plans to do IVF/ICSI & that we can't move on fertility wise for now because of waiting for tx at Colposcopy which seems to be taking ages. Hopefully I might have some news from Colposcopy this or next week    I can but hope anyway.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Moomin,fab news!

Thanks for asking after me girls,I am doing fine but I am so tired,never been this tired before! Have got very sore boobs and getting twinges so hope af is on her way,the last one for eight months or so I hope!

Must go need to get ready for work xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -  she was brilliant, everything I could have hoped for & more. Think she will be my contact from now on   

Struthie - Yes, let's hope it is your last AF for 9 months


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Hi All  - Hope you are all OK.

Julie - little suggestion to put on the list- what about a weekend away as a joint pressie between Dad and Mum? There are loads of 2 night hotel deals around at the mo especially Hilton hotels in the Daily/Sunday Mail. We did it last year (near Warwick Castle/Stratford) and the year before in London and had a great time.

Moomin - well done, you did really good! Hope you're feeling OK and rightly pleased with yourself. Good luck for the next step! 

Love to Holly-over-the-sea, Molly, Kelly, Starr, Erika, Kim, Candy and all the other spesh girls.

Jules
xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Still off work but have discovered that the library 2 door up from me has PCs so here I am.

Well ec went well and we got 9 eggs which was better than I expected. DP was great doing all the ferrying around and had flowers waiting for me in the car afterward   . Got a call next day to say 3 had fertilised which was a bit disappointing but it only takes 1! Had 2 4 cell embies transferred on Saturday so now the wait is on.

When we got there on Sat the embryologist told us that 1 more had fertilised so we have 2 that they are trying to bring on to blastocyst stage before freezing (they were not ready or good enough quality to freeze then).

So have been lazing around ever since and it is great!!

Sorry I haven't had time to catch up on everyones news as there are so many pages but wanted to say well done to Moomin and hope you get loads of lovely embies hon.

Huge        to everyone else and hope to get back on soon to catch up.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All

Just a quickie to say I am home.!!!

Kelly - thanks for updating everyone  - really pleased to have 12, will find out tomorrow how many fertilise.

Feeling a bit sore and crampy still, but doing ok, almost passed out over lunch at the station, and then slept on the train on the way home.

Feel fine now, gonna just chill out tonight, got a bit of bleeding, but was told to expect that.

Right off to have a nice bar of chocolate.... think I deserve it

Speak to you all later

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Well done Moomin!   Excellent news on the eggies.....got everything crossed for ET! Take it eassssy now. Did you have to go to London for EC? Seems like it was far away if the tickets were so expensive! 

Erica - fab news on the GP - at last someone who makes life a little easier! Why do they have to make it harder than it needs to be? 

Good luck on 2ww, Doods...    

Linds - so sorry to hear about your Mum.  My mum had it too - five years ago, but has been given the all-clear now after mastectomy & radiotherapy.  It is such a worry, and I REALLY hope the op goes well & she'll soon be on the mend... 

Murtle - lovely to hear from you. Hope you're okay. 

Catwoman -   at losing your post. How are you?

Struthie - hope you're feeling better soon.  

Julie - hope the acupuncture goes okay. Sorry sweetie I'm cr*p at presents! Good luck with the job-hunting.... 

Kelly - did you speak to the nurse yet? 

Love and   to you all.....
Molly
x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Molly! Lovely to 'see' you!    
Oh, Erica –       about the whole colposcopy shenanigans! Good to know that this GP was helpful, though. Hopefully things will start falling into place now... thanks for asking about me. Didn't give you an update 'cos there's nothing going on! Still waiting for blood test results; reckon I'll probably have to wait at least another week or so for my NK cell results and the thrombophilia screen thingies. Other than that, I'm fine    
Welcome home, Moomin! You take it easy now, my girl. Everything crossed for the next few days     
And lots of        to you too, Doods!
Hello to Struthie – really hope this is the last AF for you for a while, too!
Love & hugs to all not mentioned.
Looks like I may be able to escape from my cage early today... so will see you all soon!
Lots of love to you all,
C xxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Linds so sorry about your mum. Mine too had it 3yrs ago.. all fine after mastectomy and my aunt last year again fine, she had the lump out and radiotherapy. Hope they've caught it  early. It's so scary when you find out your mum's ill. Sending you (and her) lots of love.  ps great news about the egg share ! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Moomin great news on the eggs. Here's hoping for lots of good quality embies 2 morrow xx

Struthie  didn't realise we we're so close in d/r!!  Lets hope the next af is the last for both of us.

Erika... your doc sounds great!!  Glad all is working out for you!

Kelly any news on the wierd af??  Have you started d/r yet??

Molly honey any news on the results of the nasty sahara test??  

Doods good luck on that very looooooooooong 2ww x

Murtle lovely to see you again .. How's things xxxx

Holly 27 degrees eh!!  Show off  glad you're getting settled and feeling more at home xxxx

Julie good luck at the agencies xx

As for me still [email protected] and achy now too. Think i'm coming down with flu or something. Been asleep by 9.30 for the last 3 nights now zzz  Hoping it will wear off too. Been drinking the water and my headache seems to be easing. Did anyone alse feel really thirsty??  Oh sound really moany  sorry...

Love to all not mentioned xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All    

It’s my turn to do dinner tonight, so sorry if this is short & sweet.

Hi Murtle – hope you are OK…love the turtle by the way   xx 

Hi Erica   – your GP sounds absolutely fab – really pleased she is sorting things for you.  My GP is the same, luckily xx

Hi Holly – hope you are OK   xx

Hi Sarah – glad the scan went well, and I hope you had a lovely lunch with your Mum    xx

Hi Julie – hope you are OK my lovely xx  

Hi Moomin – great news on the EC - fingers crossed   xx

Hi Doods – great news on your EC too, and   for the embies on board xx

Hi Kelly – hope that AF   sorts herself out xx

Hi Shazia – hope you are feeling better   xx

Hi to Catwoman, Jilly, Jo Jed, Starr (hope it isn’t the flu – it floored me for over a week), Struthie (hope it’s the last AF too for a while!), Molly, Petal, KJ & all.

Scan went OK today – 16 good sized follies, so all it’s all systems go for EC on Weds.

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

We have been busy chitter-chattering today.
I have just got in and feel starving so I am off for some tea. Will be back later for personals and an updated list


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Lilly

Hope you are OK  

Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Moomin - great news on your eggs. Hope that you are feeling OK   Fingers crossed you get lots of lovely embies.

Jo - it was lovely to meet you today. Great news on your follies. Hope it all goes well on Wednesday       I had a nice lunch & shop with my Mum thanks  

Starr - hope you are feeling better soon  

Catwoman - hope you get your blood results soon  

Doods - Glad all went well for you  - good luck for your 2ww       

Hi Molly,Lilly, Jules, Julie, Holly, Erica, Kelly, Linds, Struthie, Shazia & all I have missed  

I had my scan today - 14 follies. Back for next scan on Wednesday & hopefully EC next Monday.

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

I am fed and waterednow so going to attempt some personals.................


Struthie - Hope you are feeling a bit more lively today!

Linds - Sorry to hear about your mam. Hoping for a speedy recovery for her.
Great news that you have been approved for egg share and have a date for starting though.

Jo9 - Good news on your follies.

Murtle -  Good to see you.Glad you like the rose!

Moomin05 - Well done on the 12 eggs!!!!!! 

********** - How was your acupuncture session?

Doods - Great news from you, good luck for the next two weeks!

Star - I hope you are feeling a bit better now. 

Sarahjj - Great news on your follies!


OK I am writing this on my new laptop and it dose not seem to want me to use any smilies 
So apologies if this looks bland! I will have to work out how to do it, cant post without smilies!!!!!!!!  
OH and I am about to go on pc to update and post a new list so if any of it is wrong IM me.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs  *  ​Holly -  
Jillypops -  
Jodsterrun - ​
*  IVF Graduates  *  ​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher born 12th Jan 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

Cathy - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one(s)  ​
*  IVF Students  *  ​


Doods28 - 

Moomin - E/C Monday 13th Feb 

Jo9 - E/C Wednesday 15th Feb 

Sarahjj - stimming 

Struthie - D/R 

Star - D/R 

Kellydallard - D/R ​
*  IVF Recruits  *  ​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Chantelle - trying again in Feb 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
JED - 2nd IVF March 2006
Linds - Egg Share IVF March/April​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out  *  ​
ERIKA
Aliday
Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB 
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Rachel 
Eire
**********​


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jodi - I'm so sorry sweetheart  It's so unfair and heartbreaking.  Thoughts and love to you.  So hope you will be feeling better again... it's time and space for healing ^heart^

Moomin - absolutely thrilled to hear your news!  Well done hunny and heaps of good luck for the next steps      rest up now!!

Doods - so glad you dropped into the library to let us know.  Sounds perfect and wishing you a ton of happy and     for the 2ww 

Erica - wow - at last you're finally getting somewhere!  What a fab GP and think she'd be an ideal one to stick with!  Good luck with her sorting things out and hope it won't be long now.  Hold those boys off.... FIL is in town tonite  

Jo - darlin hope you get this before Weds - biggest hugest luck for EC!!  Thinking of you and winging a thousand     to you too  

Kel - any developments?  You must be going out of your head!  Ugh, and    

Thanks for the list Lilly!  We're ripping thru these pages faster than I can think at the moment  

Catwoman - poo about losing your post!  V V V annoying!  Hope to hear your news soon  

Linds - You've been through a lot and this is a very big thing to have to deal with too.  Thinking of you hunny and willing things to improve for you soon 

 Murtle!

Brilliant SarahJJ - all lookin good for Monday!  Good luck with the last few days of stimming and if I don't 'see' you before - heaps of      for EC!!  Hope you've got your orange knickers at the ready!!

Hey ya Julie best girl!  All sounding really good with agencies!  Can't wait to see a post where you tell us you're moving on up to brighter and better things!  Just know it's not far away!  

Big loves to Molly - ummmm actually in the Desperate Houswives quizz I was.... EDIE!!!  Can you believe it    funny or what!!  Thanks for pm - one coming back!!

Nothing new from me today.... will post again as soon as I can.  Just keepin up with you by the skin of my teeth at the moment and biggest hugest apologies to anyone I've missed!

Love you all loads and soooo can't wait to get our pc at home!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

12eggs how fab Moomin, so pleased, praying taht you have lost of embies this morning


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning .........

Julie - Sorry to hear that you are on reception again......  hope you will feel better soon with your cold and hope that your   behaves herself next week...     Good luck with the agencies as well

Kelly - How are you doing hun?  What is the latest from your clinic,   and your down regging   

Holly - good to hear from you again, I would hate it if I couldn't keep up with everyone, even check FF on my mobile when I am at work, although I am not able to post that way.... does that mean I am addicted!!!!

Jo9 - Good luck for your Egg collection tomorrow, will be thinking of you, hope all goes well and you get lots of eggs to    

Doods - How are you doing hun?    

Erica - Your GP sounds Fab, ours is very much like that to, she will ring out of the blue just to see how we are getting with our IVF ....... those GP's are so few and far between

Lilly - You are doing a good job with the list,    

Sarah - Good news on the follies... sending lots of     

Shazia - How are you feeling?  Did you give the clinic a call?  hope you are feeling better.     

A big fat   to everyone else... Molly, Candy, Starr, Catwoman, Linds, Jed etc, sorry if I have missed anyone.

Well had a good nights sleep last night and feeling loads better today, feeling not so bloated, just a bit bruised inside... getting nervous about ringing the clinic.... less than an hour to go.... really hope some of those eggs have fertilized.....
don't worry I will be back to update once I have called them.

Happy Valentines Day everyone..... anyone got anything nice planned for tonight..... me just a chill out evening at home.

Love to you all

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Happy Valentines Day lovely girls     hope you all get spoilt because you all deserve it.

Jilly -        one for each pound you clever girl. Well done mate but I can't look up to you, for a start you're smaller & totally   
Julie - Hope you feel better soon   & can't believe that bloody receptionist if off again  
Doods - Fantastic news hunny, well done you    Glad et went well Saturday & make sure you get plenty of rest & look after that precious cargo.
Catwoman - Glad you're ok   & hope that you get those results soon.
Starr - Hope it's not a cold   I don't remember being thirsty when d/r do you think it might be the start of a sore throat?
Jo -   great news about scan & lots of good luck for ec tomorrow    
Lilly - Thanks for the new list & I hope you sort your smilie problem   
Sarah - 14 follies   fantastic.   for your scan tomorrow.
Holly - DF & his army are on standby for you   
Moomin -     for that all important call today.
Shazia - When is test day? Can't be too far away   

Hello & love to Molly  , Jodi, Miss Jules, Kelly, Linds & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Have made the all important call....... and 7 have fertililized!!  Can't believe it well happy and so far they all look good.

They now want us to think about going to Blastocyst which means waiting until Saturday for transfer, gonna email my consultant and see what he thinks as never even thought of this..... mind you more money.... additional £350.00 

Will be back later

A very happy Moomin  xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay Moomin!   Well done to you and Richard!      Good luck with decision re blastocyst. x

 to Julie, Erica & all you lovely ladies. Frantic at work today as had powercut most of yesterday, so sorry for no personals....

Love Molly
x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Excellent news Moomin - 7 little beebees!!   How many do they put back? 

Does blastocyst mean that they wait til they get a bit bigger before they put them back? Does this give you a better chance? 

Got everything crossed for you and R.     

Jules
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin - Fantastic news      well done to you both. I don't know about blastocyst, I didn't get that far but if it increases your chances I'd be inclined to pay the extra & go for it   You're right to speak to you cons, wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide to do   

Molly - So this is you today  you poor thing. Bloody powercut, these things are sent to try us & boy they do   

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Moomin fantastic news on ur embies, well done you!! Hope you hear back from the cons in plenty of time to make that all important decision. Wishing you loads of luck though hun.

Kelly any news yet??

Poops where are you?    

Erika hi lovely regards the stupid friend incident I wasn't calling YOU that I just didn't want Jilly to assume thats what I meant cos she seems to have such a high opinion of you!!!!!

Holly hey sweetie so good to hear from you every day. know it must be a real pain without your own computer but we'd miss you if you stopped posting   Hows the job hunting going?   

 to Molly,   to powercut xxx

Julie think your receptionist needs to go see the docs she obviously has some serious problem!! Maybe she's at an interview...............

Doods wishing you loads of luck for the 2ww, take it easy hunny xx

Jo will be thinking of you tomorrow,       

Big loves to Lilly, Sarah, KJ, Starr, Catwoman, Jess, CK6 and everyone else not mentioned.

Well lovelies its D - Day tomorrow. This is the first day when haven't had diarrhea (yet), am still having a lot of tummy ache though but am putting it down to cyclogest or bug. I did ring the clinic yesterday and they said that there is nothing that I can take and that they didn't think that the cyclogest would cause that amount of pain. Anyway, am absolutely dreading tomorrow but will ofcourse let you all know.

Shazia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Shazia
         for tomorrow, everything crossed for you.
Will forgive the stupid friend comment  well just this once anyway   

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Shazia

Sending lots of       to you for tomorrow.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi girls, back in the library again . Don't worry I am taking it easy but have to check my e-mail and do a little bit of work in between watching Ally McBeal DVDs and the winter olympics  .

Just want to say well done to Moomin and good luck to Shazia for tomorrow.

Love to you all. Gotta go.

D x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Katherine - thats fab news!

Shazia - wishing you the best of results tomorrow good luck xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Happy Valentines day  ​
Moomin05 - That is such good news 

Shazia - Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

The screen has gone very wide......................just like my   
Poops - You lost it a long time ago mate   believe me! The   only covered Friday nights intake. Still eating & drinking far too much  if only I wasn't a comfort eater   or if I only had a stress free life   No news on biopsy but a great GP fighting my corner now. 5 weeks yesterday since I had it done & my cons saw my results on file when I saw him on the 26th Jan so it's a disgrace really that they still haven't been in touch. Pm on it's way in a mo   

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Candy said:


> 12eggs how fab Moomin, so pleased, praying taht you have lost of embies this morning


OMG sorry Moomin, I know I type too fast and never have time to read/spell check, but my post above is awful !!!! I would hate you to have lost any embies, hope you understood me and had lots !!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - to be honest I didn't even notice the spelling mistake, but the answer to your question is that 7 fertilised!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats brilliant, I am so chuffed for you both, lets hope at least one of those little beauties can stay the 9month course, when will you be having the little ones back on board ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Not sure yet either Thursday or Saturday, the clinic wants us to go for Blastocysts as they say they are all looking good at the moment, have to call them again on Thursday morning.  But also waiting to hear back from my consultant as we are using the clinic in London just for EC and ET so want his opinion as well.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Well fingers crossed, at leats with 7 you can take the risk of some not making the grade to blast, but hey lets be positive and wish all 7 along so you get soem beauties to freeze,w ill keep all crossed for you.

Starr and symptons yet ? don't bite my head off for asking /winks


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sarah – Hope the scan goes OK tomorrow    
I’ll be in the Priory til about midday I think, but probably no time for a   tomorrow ! xx
Hi Lilly   – glad you are OK xx
Hi Holly –   thx for the good wishes xx
Hi Julie –   thx for the wishes as well.  Hope the appt with the agency goes well & hope you are feeling better xx
Hi Moomin – congrats on the embies, you must be thrilled.  Wishing you lots of    for your ET xx
Hi Erica –   hope you are OK hunny xx
Hi Shazia – will be thinking of you tomorrow too    xx
Hi Jilly –   thx for the wishes too xx
Hi Starr, Candy, Molly, Miss Jules, Doods, Struthie & all.

I’m starting to get nervous now.  I have to be at the clinic at 06:30, with EC taking place at 07:15.
Off to tap tonight to take my mind of things a bit, but won’t tap too hard incase the follies fall out  

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Jo - wishing you lots & lots of luck for tomorrow      

Shazia - good luck for tomorrow   

Moomin - great news on the embies - so pleased for you. Good luck for ET    

Hello everyone else. Hope all your DHs & DPs spoil you all rotten for Valentines night!! Mine has gone down the pub for what I am told is a vital pool match      , but at least did give me some flowers before he went.  

Sarahjj
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OK have heard back from my consultant, and we are still no further forward as to whether have the transfer done on day 3 or 5.  He suggests we wait until we speak to the clinic on Thursday morning and see how the 7 are progressing.  So no more news for now.  Will update once we find out more


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Crikey I cant kepp up.

My flippin computer decided to have a woblly today(again)  I have been dying to get on!!!!

Af has finally turned up,so I am doing my first injection tonight  its a bit awkward for me cos I dont want to do them while Oli is around so I will have to do it after he has gone to bed,then Michaels not here and I kinda wanted to include him in it if you know what I mean  ah well will have to wait till the weekend.

Moomin-Wow you have got super strength follies !!!Hope you get some answers soon,bet your brain is buzzing..Keep us posted          

Shazia- Cant believe its tomorrow,absolutley everything is crossed for you hunny,I am thinking of you lodas              

Julie-sounds like you have got your head screwed on regarding your job situation,dont let them mess you about!!


Sarah-aounds like we are billy no mates tonight then  my dh is at work and he went in extra early for overtime,who said romance was dead!!

Jo-all the luck in the world for tomorrow.I must admit e/c is the part I am dreading,so I want all the info aftre loads of luck sweetie!!

Candy- I hinkt uoy houlds og ackb ot chools ovel,emindr em ot evern ntere a pellings ontestc ithw ouy !!!ONLY JOKING!!!!!! 
 

Jilly-thanks for letting us now about charliezoom,its fantastic!!


Erica-your gp sounds fab,glad you are finally getting somewhere!!

Lily-please could you put me on the list for d/r   thanks chick


Struthie & Starr-hope you are both coping ok  

Doods-thanks god for librarys,good luck in your 2ww      

Right thats me done,got to go and throw Oli in the bath !!

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yippee Kelly - you are finally on your way.


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - good luck for your down regging. Glad you are on the way now!   

Moomin - good luck for tomorrw, whatever you decide    

I'm in for a scan again tomorrow, so hoping follies are doing what they should  

Bye for now
Sarahjj
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jo9 - Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all the lovelies!

Shazia - soo hoping for good news today hunny!  Got em all crossed big time    Hope tummy is ok and all in order!!  Thinking of you loads!!

Kel - yipee - you're on your way!  Think it's a good idea to keep the jabbing away from Ollies eyes but shame you can't include DH due to time of day.... Good luck    

Moomin - fabulous news!  Well done to you both!  I'm delighted you got so many and hope the decision about blasto etc will be made speedily..... erm actually guess it will have to be... Holly you   Kisses to you both and willing it all to go smoothly here on in!!

Julie - ugh   receptionist sick again and there's you, you little trooper who goes in poorly all the time and hardly has a sick day!  Some people have no stamina do they!!  How was your apptmt with the agency  Glad to hear acupuncture all going well!!  Big  

Molly - power cut!!  Not what you needed and how would we cope without you there!  Big   to you too!

Erica - good to hear meetings have gone as well as they could.  Got that letter for DF to give to work yet?  What a relief it will be to have that all signed off.

Struthie - how are you doing lovely?  All going ok?  Have you managed to make a decision about time off?  

Miss Jules - think of you and your lovely bump often!  Hope things are all good for you.  Bet you're looking gorgeous!!

Feeling a bit down at the moment.... Went out with FIL last night... not a mention of how we are etc but why am I even surprised?!  Got home and a lovely letter was waiting from my sister who in the past I haven't been close to but it was the loveliest, warmest, letter and she really hit a nerve and felt she read me very well.  Lots of tears but DH was fab and took care of me.  Guess I'm emotionally all over the place which I was worried about happening.  I know many of you will relate to this but I've not made the right decisions for my career during the past few years because I thought I would be pg by a certain point so lots of things I should have done I haven't and I'm now feeling like my CV has a very big baby(less) hole in it... which just adds to all sorts of feelings of inadequacy...  oooh god look at me feeling sorry for myself....

Really interesting as at the weekend I visited my SIL and.... she's starts DR tomorrow!!  She wasn't sure how to tell me...(thought I may feel envious that she is in the system before us - but of course I don't!) she is donating eggs to her V B F.  I think this is an amazing thing to do as her V B F was born without ovaries.  They only discovered this at puberty. When my SIL and her V B F were 16 they made a pact that SIL would donate her eggs in the future.  Of course had my SIL changed her mind then of course there wouldn't have been any questions.  Understandably my SIL is sooo worried that tx won't work but given that she has two healthy kids and got pg straight away both times I'm sure these fears will be unsubstantiated.  It's great that she gets to road test the clinic before us!!  She's the one who is an endocrinologist and is really helpful with info for us going forward.  Really hope it all goes smoothly for them all.    

Update - looks like we've got a car!  Phew!  We will get it mechanically checked tomorrow and all going well should get it tomorrow night or Friday.  Things are slowly sorting themselves out.  Not doing any serious job hunting until after we have moved into our granny flat    so if the MIL asks I'll tell her that I'm sending a couple of squaddies round so just shut it will ya  

I'm currently at my sisters babysitting while she goes to the supermarket.  Of course I agreed straight away - free pc to use!!

Love you all better go and thanks for listening and being there!!

H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello lovely girls

Just to let you know the excellent news        for us today!!!! Am gobsmacked to be honest but feel over the moon. Is starting to sink in a bit more now. So much for no symptoms.............................

Love to you all

Shazia


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

shazia and dh 

Love to all
looby xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Shazia,I knew it!
Congratulations to you and dh and ds too xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

OMG Shazia!      
Congratulations to you & DH & Toby. I'm over the moon for you all....     

Also good luck to Jo today for EC    and Sarah for scan   

Kelly - ruoy tsop ot ydnac edam em hgual - uoy tunod!  Glad you're on your way at last! 

Moomin - any decisions yet?   

Julie -  at the recruitment dolly! Hope it goes better tonight and you're feeling better soon.... 

Lily, Murtle & Struthie -    hope you're all okay.

  to Erica & Jillypops

  to Candy & Jacob, Looby & Katie...

Holly - big  for you sweetie for feeling down. Totally understandable - you've been through & had to cope with so much. Thinking of you though & wishing I could do something to help... 

No news from me yet and work still manic....catch up with you all later.... 

Love Molly
xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

shazia.....thanks so good to wake up to "bfp for both of us" thanks.... i want you to know i am so very pleased for you .....keep your feet up.... don't get stressed ...give dh a kiss ( well he is my cousin) well done for both xxxxx                                   love caroline  ....... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just popped on to catch up with everyone's news and wasnted to say....

Shazia - What fantastic news.  So happy for you.       .  Wishing you all the very best for the next 9 months.

Moomin - Great to hear that E/C went well and 7 fertilised.  It all sounds very positive. Thinking of you and wishing you lots of     .  Hope LFC are treating you well.


Hi to everyone else and good luck to all those having treatment at present.

Love Rachel xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Congratulations Shazia, Dh and Toby  fab news       x

moomin well done on the 7 embies.... must be scary waiting for the clinic to decide what to do.... got it all crossed for you xxx

Kelly yay on your way, only a week behind me xx

Holly glad to hear things are going well still. Your sil sounds fab xx

Julie  stupid recriutment girl    keep going honey xx

Candy  feeling much better ta... a bit moody today have bitten the heads off 2 of my staff... mind you they did deserve it!!  I quite like this tougher me 
How's the gorgeous J xx  

Looby hiya honey... is Katie still being a a madam?? I bet even at her worst she's still beautiful  

Am at work (not supposed to be on line!!) so must dash............

All is much better in Starr land at the mo feeling more awake. positive and looking forward.............  

Love to all not mentioned esp Molly. KJ, Erika, Jilly, Sair Lilly xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

SHAZIA.... YOU HAVE MADE MY DAY! I AM ON         FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's to a brilliant nine months... funnily enough, I felt it in my water! I KNEW it would be a BFP for you!
Julie –        to you – huge thanks for pm, will get off my butt and reply soon. And loads of     to daft recruitment girl. Things WILL fall into place eventually, you'll see.
Jilly – lovely to 'see' you my angel...have missed my Jillypoops. How are you doing, sweets?
Erica – Really hope your doctors get their bums in gear now. You've been mucked about so much   
Moomin – fab news about the blasts! It increases your chances MASSIVELY... keeping everything crossed for you, and for Jo         for ec!
Holly – Honey, you're bound to be feeling up and down at the moment.      you've had a tough couple of months and you're bound to be feeling a bit at odds with everything right now. It will get easier, especially once you feel you have a plan and are moving forward again. Thinking of you. You spend so much time keeping everyone else positive, you need to think about yourself, too – and it's fine and natural to feel down from time to time. Don't fight it.
Everyone else… Kelly, Lilly, CK6 (lovely to see you back, sweetie!), Starr, KJ, Molly   Candy and all my other chums… a big hello! Lots of love and apologies to all not mentioned.
Feeling a bit ropey at the mo... stlll waiting for the rest of my blood test results, but my GP has just told me that the hospital lab isn't able to do my NK cell test as it's too specialised. He really has tried hard to get them done for us, but it looks like I'll have to have those done privately after all. It's not a disaster, but it is frustrating as I'll have to go through that process all over again... bah! Looks like they will still do the thrombophilia test for us, though... which is something. Oh, and lovely AF has shown her ugly mug this  morning. Didn't believe for one second I was pg, but I was a few days late and starting to hope... ah, well. 
Other than that, all is well in Cat-land.
Best get back to work again... but at least I have Shazia's fab news to keep my pecker up! HUGE CONGRATS AGAIN HUNNY...     
Tons of love to all,
Claire xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS SHAZIA

                            

ABSOULUTELY OVER THE MOON FOR YOU HUNNY!!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Shazia & DH
           
           
Fantastic news, wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all.

What fab news to log on to   

Caroline-tell me if I have got his wrapped round my head but did your post say you had a   too or did I read it wrong?? (go easy on me I am a blonde!!)

Molly-oury ostp bouta ym ostp ot andyc adem em aughl oot   

Holly-Hunny so sorry your feeling abit  at the mo,really hope everything falls into place soon!!Great story about you sil and her vbf 

Moomin-any news yet on e/c,blasts etc ?    

Julie-dont you just hate recruitment agencies ?? They do my head in,just wack her if she doesnt help you!!!   

Catwoman-sorry af has turned up   why does it always turn up when your having a bad day eh ??

Well I finally did my first d/r jab last night,I got sssooo close to doing it about 9 times but backed out   ah well only 20 more to go 

I am having a well weird day  got up,took oli to school,came back and went to feed the rabbits as usual and got my hand bitten by the female,then when I went to check on all the abaies which are now 6 weeks old,I realised she had built another nest which id what she has done in the past when having a litter.

Now bearing in mind I had the male castrated when she was last pg I was more than a little confused,so I called the vets and they had failed to tell me that after the op he can still be fertile for 1 month              so by the time I had got off the phone to the bloody vets she had had anohter litter   so I had to make up the spare hutch that we borrowed off someone and move all the older babies put.

There are 5 older babies and 2 are spoken for so I called round loads of pet shops this morning and managed to get rid of the other 3.So that 3 litters she has had in 3 months.GOD DAMN FERTILE RABBITS    

Right rant over

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin -      hope you get to make that decision soon. If Catwoman says it increases your chances massively I'd go for it   
Candy - Hope you & Jacob are ok   
Jo -      for ec collection today mate, thinking of you, can't wait to hear your news.
Sarah -   for your scan today.
Kelly - Good to hear that   has arrived & that the injections have begun. You're on your way   
Holly - I'm collecting the letter tomorrow mate & lots of     for you for how you are feeling at the moment. It's no surprise you've been through so much. Have replied on the friends thread.
Molly -  hope works calms down a bit for you soon, we   
Starr - Glad you are starting to feel better now, it will all be worth it   
Julie -    to stupid bint at the agency. It's quite obvious that you are too good for them & there are plenty more agencies so don't worry too much   
Catwoman - Aaaahhhhh sweetie we always hope, every month without fail   If we haven't got hope what have we got   Sorry to hear that you have got to pay privately for some of your tests   hope it all gets sorted out soon.
Jilly -     will pm you after I've transmitted the wages. Hope that bloke ends up like this   
Caroline - When you said "bfp for us both" did you mean Shazia & DH or you & Shazia  Surely you haven't kept anything from your ff buddies?


Hello   to Struthie, Rachel, Lilly, Kj, & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Shazia - CONGRATULATIONS    I bet you are all on      Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

Holly - I really admire you SIL and what she is doing for her VBF. Hope you are ok, it is not surprising your emotions are everyone. Good work for the babysitting and getting free use of the PC, we do miss you posting    

Kelly - Had to chuckle at the number of attempts it took you to do your first injection, hoping tonight will be better for you     And what is going on with your rabbits?        

Jo9 - How did EC go today? Hope you got lots of nice eggs..... can't wait to hear how you got on

Rachel B - The staff at the LFC were lovely on Monday... Dr Hall did my actual Egg Collection, the Dr who sedated me was a right nut case, and all the nurses were fab ... got to call them in a bit to see what time they have booked me in for for tomorrow for my possible egg transfer.

Julie - I would     the first agency - you can do much better than go with them. We had the same problem when we got made redundant some of the agencies couldn't do enough for you and others really couldn't be    . Hope you get on ok tonight..... no reception today then?    

Erica - Still haven't really made that decision, will see what tomorrow brings when I call the clinic in the morning.  

Sarahjj - How did your scan go today? Hope you got lots of nice Follies.   

Molly - No decision yet.... Hope you are not working too hard.      

Starr - Glad you are feeling better in 'Starr land'. How's the down regging going?  

Catwoman - Hope you are feeling better soon. Although the chances of pregnancy are higher with Blasts, there is the risk that none of the embryos will get that far.... will wait and see what the clinic says in the morning

Struthie - How are you getting on?

Well had an email back from my consultant last night and his theory is to wait and see what the clinic says in the morning about going on to Blasts, half of me wants to get 2 put back in tomorrow, as feel that is the best place for them, but will have to wait and see. Have got to call the clinic just after 2 to see what time they have booked me in for for ET tomorrow, needs to be after 1pm as have to call them at 9.30 and then get the train, so won't be in London until after 12pm.

Some more good news, my mum went back to see her consultant who did her operation yesterday and she is allowed to start driving again next week and can go back to work as from 1st March..... can't believe how quickly things have changed for her.

Feeling better today, belly not nearly so sore or bloated, don't think the old cycolgest is helping things..... what grim things they are!!!!

Right need to go and call the clinic in a bit..... oh took my sick note into work today .......

  to you all

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Me again..... egg transfer is provisionally booked in for 1pm tomorrow, so will phone in the morning to find out what is happening and whether we do day 3 or day 5 transfer.... blimey i am so         

Cup tea needed then going to potter about and sort out the washing etc


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Just a quickie from me, coz I'm still a bit knacked from the GA.

   to Shazia - absolutely thrilled for you.

EC went well - 10 eggs.  Just have the dreaded over-night wait now.

Love to all, and will be back on for personals later.

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Jo.... hope you are not feeling too sore afterwards.....    for tomorrows phone call


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin -   for that call tomorrow & decision making. Sounds like you've got everything under control.
Jo -            one for each egg, well done you. Get some rest & everything crossed for tomorrows phone call.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya Poops   
Wages have been transmitted, off to mail youuuuuuuuuuuuu

Treacle.xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO......

Shazia for her  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Moomin for those fabulous embies   

Jo for that fab egg collection   

Kelly for finally starting down regging


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Good night ladies, have a lovely evening.

Shazia - Enjoy every minute on      
Jo/Moomin -        for those important calls tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

sorry if i confused you   girl  .... no bfp for me..just meant as i should have tested on v day.... she would get the bfp for both of us..... still doesn't sound right but i knew what i meant !!!! the baby will be my 2nd cousin ...so in the family !!!  we are not doing any more treatment..... which i have to say i am very releived about..dh thinks it will happen!!!  wish he wouldn't think like that !!!! 
Jo well done...hello everyone.... catch up later ..... xxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Huge Congrats Shazia         So pleased for you, wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months!

Moomin - Wishing you sooo much luck for tomorrow hun, hope everything goes well.     

Jo - Ten fabulous embies... well done you.  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow.    

Loads of love to everyone else

Sarah xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey gorgeous girlies

Just a quickie to say thanks soooooooo much for all the lovely messages, you are all so special (especially Poops for ur lovely txt  ). In a funny way its nicer letting you all know than some of the other people I've told.

Love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Promise to do personals tomorrow


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY SHAZIA!!!!!!!!!!    well done hun        

well done jo on your terrrific ten 

kelly - i had to laugh at you having more bunnies, how many is that in total you   you should start up a business  

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Shazia -  * 

********** -  to the agency girl. Good luck with your app tonight 

Catwoman - 

Kellydallard - More rabbits! 

Moomin05 - Great news about your mam  I hope you get to know when e/t is going to be soon so you can relax a little 

Jo9 - Great news, 10 egg's, that's fab. 

Holly- Sorry to see you are feeling a bit down


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Shazia - congratulations!!!!!                I'm so pleased for you - fantastic news!!!

Jo - congratulations on your 10 eggs. Have sent you PM. Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow     

Moomin - good luck for tomorrow    

Kelly - good luck for your down regging. Hope all those rabbits of yours are OK - how many are there now??   

Hi Erica - hope you are OK   

Julie -   to the agency you saw. Hope it goes better tonight & I hope that the right job will come along for you soon  

Holly - hope you are OK   Lovely story about your SIL & VBF. I hope it works out for them   Glad you found a car  

Hi Jilly - hope you are OK  

Hi Lilly, Sarah, ck8, Rachel, Molly, Starr, Catwoman, kj, Murtle & everyone I've missed   

I had another scan today. There are now 21 follies, so I have to reduce my stimming meds & go for scans daily to make sure no over stimulation   EC should still be Monday.

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Firstly, another huge     for Shazia.

Secondly, thank you to all of you for the good wishes, you are all so wonderfully supportive  .

Hi Holly – sorry to hear you’ve been feeling low.  I know exactly what you mean about the pg vs career thing.  I have turned down a few ‘high profile’ projects at work over the last few years due to actually being pg, getting over m/cs, having tx etc etc etc….it does make you feel a bit bitter about everything, but I spose all of our priorities have changed, and other things became more important.  Hopefully your dream job is waiting for you in NZ….wishing you the best of both worlds   …. Xx

Hi Sarah – have pm’d you back….how strange to be coming out when you were walking round the corner! Good Luck for tomorrow’s scan     xx

Hi Julie – what a stupid girl at the agency   …..it must have felt so good getting 115!  I hope the one tonight goes better for you  xx

Hi Molly – thanks again for the pm….has DH forgiven you for having an early night?   xx

Hi Catwoman – sorry to hear that AF has arrived  
We had our NK cell tests done in London at the Lister Hospital.  From what I remember we got the appt fairly quickly, so might be one for you to try? Xx

Hi Erica – resting as instructed…thank you for the 10   ....   across the (short) miles xx

Hi Kelly – wow, it’s   overload!! The EC itself is over in a flash, just a bit uncomfortable afterwards, but as the others will probably tell you the procedure itself is really nothing to worry about Xx

Hi Moomin –    good luck for tomorrow, and really glad that your Mum is better xx

Hi Jilly – thx for the wishes, hope you are enjoying the     xx

Hi Murtle, CK, Sair, Lilly – thank you all for your good wishes, with many more being sent back to you all      xx

Hi KJ – the course sounds fantastic, very well thought through & very beneficial from what you say….hoping it all goes smoothly over the coming months    xx

Hi to Starr, Doods, Jo Jed, Struthie, Linds and all.

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

shazia-what great news,so pleased for you both,you must be over the moon        

julie-hope tonight goes well for you,got my fingers crossed for you.hope your alright 

holly-sorry to read hat you are feeling abit down at the moment.....you have had lots to deal with lately...sending you a big .hoping things get better for you soon

jo-good luck for tomorrow 

sarah-hoping things are alright and that they are watching you closely 

moomin-good luck for tomorrows call 

kelly 

ck6-hi,hope your well

sorry not been around much but still thinking of you all,even if i am not on all the time...not much to report.
right better go off to bed now

lots of love

petal b xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovelies   
Julie - Great news  about the agency last night, treated properly at last.
Jilly -      game on girl.
Shazia - Enjoy every minute            
Sarah - 21 follies.........wow   you go girl!! Everything crossed for ec on Monday   
Caroline - That's a brave decision but one I know you are happy with.   that DH is right (they always are you know   ) & that a natural BFP is just around the corner.
Moomin - Fantastic news about your mom   you must be so happy.     for your important phone call today.
Catwoman -     hope you're ok lovely & that we both get test results very soon.
Holly -    hope you're feeling a little better today hun bun.
Jo -       everything crossed for great news from the hospital today, can't wait to hear your news   
Molly - Hope you're not so busy at work today  

 to Petal, Lilly, Starr, Kj, Sair, Murtle & everyone else. Have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Well here is the latest......  we have decided to go for blastocysts... have just spoken to the clinic and we 5 very good embryos from the 7 that fertilised.... 2x 9 cell, 2x8 cell and 1x7 cell, and they are confident they will get to Blast ..... so decision made.... now thinking is it the right one, but it is too late now.  But if it works chance of pregnancy is about 50 -60%.

Will be back later with personals, DH is off today as well so gonna have a day out

Catch you all later

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Morning lovelies!
Moomin – great news about the blasts. Keeping everything crossed for you! Does that mean you'll have your transfer on Saturday?
Julie – phew! About time that agency realised your worth! Great news about them forwarding your CV and lots of luck for that board meeting...       keeping everything crossed that you get a good redundancy payout too!
Erica – hello flower!  
Sarah – 21 follies! Blimey! That's fantastic, bet you're pretty sore though!
Jo – keeping everything crossed for those embies     we've decided to get our NK cells tested at UCH on Monday – we were going to have our chromosome karyotype testing done there anyway. It's £100 for NK cells, so a lot less than the thrombophilia screen (about £1,000...yikes!) which thankfully we're still able to have done on the NHS. Looks like we'll have to wait a few more weeks for the results of those ones; my GP says he'll let us know more when he does. All very confusing!
Hello and lots of love to Jilly, Shazia, Lilly, Murtle, Kelly, lovely Holly (hope you're feeling better today, hunny), KJ, Candy and all the other lovelies.
AF is v.v painful this month – am dosed up to the eyeballs on painkillers and feeling totally   But I have a long weekend to look forward to, as I'm off work tomorrow and Monday and going off to a hotel in the Cotswolds for some r&r and hopefully some walking if the weather's half decent. Will try to look in later, but if not will see you all early next week. Have a great weekend peeps!
Lots of love,
Claire xxxxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Mixed news from the clinic today.  7 (possibly eight) have fertilised but the quality of them is 'mixed' so we won't know more til tomorrow.  They haven't started to divide yet so things could still go either way.

Feeling a bit blue....so is DH.  Trying to remain positive but feeling a bit  

Jo
xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Just a quick message,

Shazia, Congratulations          .  Such great news.  I'm glad those symptoms meant something great.

Moomin, best of luck for those blasts.  That's what we're doing next, so I'll be watching with great interest.  Go for it!  My consultant says it's more physiological (i.e. when the embies are supposed to arrive back in uterus), so greatly increased chance of success.

         

Jo, I hope everything is going well with those embies.  Don't give up.  Even though we had 'mixed' embies they all seemed to be OK for transfer in the end.  So           to you.

Holly, chin up honey.  It sounds like your sister is a love.  I hope things are improving.

Julie, good luck with the CV and new job.  I hope you get an end date decision soon.

Love to all of you
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi - Hi   hope all is well with you.
Moomin - Fantastic news hun your blasts sound just perfect       When will et be? 
Claire - Sorry AF is giving you such a hard time   & I hope those painkillers kick in soon. Thank God the £1,000 test will be on the NHS.........phew, as if you haven't spent enough already! Have a great weekend in the Cotswolds, a bit of r & r sounds perfect   
Jo - Don't be down mate    7/8 have fertilised that's fantastic! I know it's frustrating but like Jodi said hers were "mixed" but still went to et.      for tomorrows news.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -     
Jilly -    chunky


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry forgot to mention Egg Transfer will be on Saturday afternoon, have to contact the clinic again tomorrow to find out what time......


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jillypops,
Thanks for your thoughts.
I am definitely having my moments.  MIL has been with us all week, and DH and I really feel now that we're looking at not being able to have children at all.  Tough moments.

Lucky I have such a great DH.  I don't know what I'd do without him.

Anyway, it's great to see some good news on this thread, as between us all, we deserve some luck.

Jodi


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Afternoon my lovelies,

Back in the library again as I had to fine out how you are all doing (oh and I should really do some work). 

Shazia         well done honey! Huge   to you  and DH. 

Moomin      hope those little embies are doing their stuff for you hon. Good luck for ET on Saturday.

Jo     for your embies   go embies go   . I'm sure they will do their thing for you and you will be having ET before you know.

Sarah - well done follie queen!   Good luck for EC on Monday.

Kelly   at you being a wuss! It does get easier hon so hang in there. Glad you got the pet some to take some of the bunnies. If only we were all so fertile     .

Julie    to the nice lady at the agency. Hope she has the perfect job for you hon.

Big   to Erica, Candy, Jodi, Molly, Holly, Murtle, Lilly, Jilly, catwoman, caroline, struthie, petal, starr and anyone I've missed.  

I've decided to stay off work until after the test day. I am still doing some work but less stressed and that can only be a good thing. No symptoms but I'm still feeling pretty     .

Have a good weekend and speak soon,

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi - Sorry you're having a tough time   get lots of tlc from that fab DH of yours   
Doods - Oh course you are       it's going to work!!! This is the start of great times on this thread & Shazia is just the first of many   Take it easy in your 2ww.
Julie - Fruit bat you cheeky   I am busy!!! Loads to do & trying to lighten dampened spirits is very hard as you well know. Have a fab day tomorrow


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Have just woken up after another snooze...did everyone else feel pretty drained the day after the GA?

Hi Jodi -   for you....sorry you have been feeling blue, but glad you have a wonderful DH xx
Hi Molly - thx again for the pm   xx
Hi Moomin -    for your ET.  50-60% sounds very good - is that beacuse of the blastocyst? xx
Hi Catwoman -  for your blood tests xx
 to Erica, Julie, Jilly, Doods - trying to stay positive, just playing a waiting game now, but then I'm not the first....xx

Jo
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo - You sleep all you can darling, it helps the time pass   Stay       the waiting game is so hard but when you get that  tomorrow it will have all been worth it.
Julie -    hunny have a lovely long weekend & happy shopping.


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Especially for Jodi today, but relevant to all......you just never know....    

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sexandhealth/kids/tm_objectid=16593440&method=full&siteid=94762&headline=where-ivf-failed--mother-nature-succeeded-name_page.html

Jo
xx

P.S. Thx Erica


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

I felt awful for a couple of days and it is really only today that i have felt human again and not sore at all.  The success rates are higher with Blastocysts as they are transferred on day 5 rather than day 3.  The clinic recommended it as they could not decide which were the best ones to transfer today.  So it is more waiting and more nail biting as we risk none of them getting to Blast which means no transfer. But the clinic were pretty confident this morning... and they are the experts.

Do you have to call the clinic again tomorrow about your embryos?  I am sure they will be fine.        Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hope you feel better soon

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

We need to call at 10am, so only 17 hours, 50 minutes & 32 seconds....not that I'm counting or anything!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I was like that this morning when I had to call at 9.30am, have to call again tomorrow for appointment time for Saturday and then call again Saturday morning before we leave to see how the embryos are doing...... it doesn't get any easier does it??


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Not really....if we're lucky enough to get to the ET, then it's the 2ww, then for me it could also be another m/c....does your head in, doesn't it...,if I thought too hard about it I'd give up & move to Italy with DH xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - Sending you lots of    , I am sure all will be ok.....


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48899.new.html#new

Great news about your embies Moomin

Good luck all x


----------

